# Any proud 180/185 owners out there?



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

I was recently given a JD 180 to upgrade from my 116 with the bad engine. I am in the process of cleaning up the 180 (not a full restoration, but getting rid of body rust and generally cleaning it up). I put my 116's 38" deck under it while I am rebuilding/painting the 46" deck that I have acquired.

Who else has a 180 or 185 Lawn Tractor? I know Chipmaker used to.

What accessories and/implements do you have for it?

Steve:tractorsm


----------



## chezrad (Jun 10, 2004)

*Not quite a 180/185...but close*

I have a JD 175 Hydro that I was given. It has a 38 inch deck and a grass catcher. I have replaced the tires and a few other odds and ends and am now mowing again with it. I did add a John Deere cup holder to the left fender. I found the lack of an acceptable place to put the necessary Hydration .:beer: equipment .:beer: annoying. This stick on option solved this problem and looks good too


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a JD 170 with the 14hp Kawasaki, 38" deck and 5 speed manual. Runs great and cuts well.

I just got a 42" front blade for it.

So far I have $85 in the tractor/blade and $60 in manuals.

Greg


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *I just got a 42" front blade for it.
> 
> So far I have $85 in the tractor/blade and $60 in manuals.
> *


Oooh! I'm jealous! I would like a blade for my 180. I have a gravel driveway and lots of rain.

Steve:tractorsm


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Painted my 180 up tonight!*

Just came back inside from putting the third coat on my 180's fenders and operator area. I used Rust Convertor on it last week and it did wonders for me, then tonight I triple coated it with JD Green. :thumbsup:

Also started putting the spindles back into the 46" deck; I have to go buy one new bearing set. 

While I was working on the deck, we took wire brushes and cleaned up the underside and then I put rust convertor on it. There's a little spot where one of the welds on top has stressed the underside and made a circular crack underneath, so I'll be going by the welding shop tomorrow morning to get it fixed. After that, I'll finish priming it and give it two good coats of paint before reattaching the blades. Hopefully I can get it under the 180 before the weekend's out. It just doesn't feel right having a twin blade deck under there.

Steve :zoomin::tractorsm


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve,

Keep in touch with your dealer and he might come up with something for you. Mine is about 15 minutes away so I drop in periodically and check out their "bone yard".

Greg


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

I got a 180 with manual xmission and a Kawasaki 17HP engine (great). It has lights and can work into the dusk. It has a 38" deck (my option - came with a 42"m but I need to turn in short cycles).
I got the bagger attachment...it works well only with DRY stuff. If it is too wet or allowed to fill up, then you have to remove the shoot and clean it - a real pain. Hopefully JD has fixed that problem already???


The only thing I would like to change is a way to move the seat further back - as I am long legged - but cannot find a way to do it 'cause there is some limit on how far the seat can go back. Any ideas anyone?

I change the oil regularly with a new filter - minum 1x per year. I also wash the air filter sponge element at the same time.

BTW- I have managed to get a car battery in there to replace the garden battery. It not only starts well but runs a lot longer....


----------



## Mith (Dec 31, 2005)

Deere180, when I got my Wheelhorse the previous guy was very tall. He had put some wooden blocks under the seat to raise the seat higher so that he had more leg room. You might try that, it sure increased it, I had to remove them to reach the pedals


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Oil Filter for Deere 180 series*

If you got a Kawasaki 17 HP engine in yours, and cant get the factory Deere oil filter, you can get a Toyota Camry filter - see a good X-reference manual - they got the same tread and specs.


----------



## 95tracker (Jan 12, 2006)

Gentlemen, all this discussion about the 170/180 series of lawn tractors has prompted me to share a little secret about them. These tractors are notorious for being or becoming hard to steer. If you remove the front wheel spindles from the axle and insert a JD8875 needle bearing, reinstall the spindles, it makes a big difference. The bearings list for $3.25 each and are used as thrust bearings in 40 series ag tractor steering metering pumps. You might have to use a sidewinder and remove just enough material from the top spindle bushing to reinstall the snap ring, but in most cases that isn't neccessary.


----------

